# Microsoft Auto-Scheduling Windows 10 Updates



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> Windows 10





> has been with us for a little over eight months now, which means there are only about four months remaining to get a free upgrade from an older Windows operating system. As the clock counts down, Microsoft has begun to auto-schedule PCs to upgrade to Windows 10 with or without consent from end users.


More


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Wonderful, can't they just accept that some of us don't want windows 10 forced on them?

I'll probably get it when I get a brand new gaming pc, but still quite content with 7.

Ah, just seen this is a may thread, still, I have a list of updates I never install


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Make use of *GWX Control Panel*








(click image to enlarge and view it)

and don't install the *KB2952664* and *KB3035583* updates.

That'll solve the problem. 

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------

